# Good Home Needed



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just before Christmas two dogs were left at our Estepona shop, one eight, one thirteen. Their owner had died and they were understandably grieving.
We are anxious to find a home for both of them as they have been together all their lives - well, for eight years - and it would be sad to separate them.
What would really suit them is someone with enough land or a big garden for the two of them.
If anyone can help, please contact the perrera, 952113467.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It is so sad, just wish I could help.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> It is so sad, just wish I could help.


Thanks, Gus. I know there are good people on here which is why I posted about these particular dogs.
We have 150plus more...


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

How big are they Mary? Sex and breed would help :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> How big are they Mary? Sex and breed would help :fingerscrossed:


They're small dogs, mongrels, very sad and timid, just need a soft bed and tlc. One male, one female. You can see them with photos on our website, adana.es .Their names are Digby and Meena (Mina, not sure of spelling). 
Helen on [email protected] can give full details.
It would be great if this site helped them get a good home!
I haven't 'advertised'any of our dogs before but these two are special cases, they really are. We really want to keep them together in their twilight years.


----------



## manuelg (Jan 8, 2014)

*adana*

call adana, they will help you
adana.es/en


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spainbox said:


> call adana, they will help you
> adana.es/en


the dogs are AT adana..............


----------



## manuelg (Jan 8, 2014)

DO you have photos of the dogs?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

manuelg said:


> call adana, they will help you
> adana.es/en


I am ADANA!!  These dogs are in our kennels. Did you not read the link I gave?? Full details with photos are on our website.
And we are NOT taking in any more dogs at this time as Estepona Ayuntamiento is doing major repairs at our perrera.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

7 weeks too early for us.. keeping an eye though, we were hoping for Lucas but lucky for him, bad for us he's gone xxx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> You can see them with photos on our website, adana.es .


Mary....I've tried for two days now to view the website but I keep getting 404 error...."Website not available" Is it me?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

country boy said:


> Mary....I've tried for two days now to view the website but I keep getting 404 error...."Website not available" Is it me?


this is working for me ADANA Estepona - Association for the rights of abandoned animals


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

country boy said:


> Mary....I've tried for two days now to view the website but I keep getting 404 error...."Website not available" Is it me?


Let me know f that link Xabia gave doesn't work and if not I'll try to post photos.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cambio said:


> 7 weeks too early for us.. keeping an eye though, we were hoping for Lucas but lucky for him, bad for us he's gone xxx


We have more....

Seriously, I cannot express the sheer joy we've had in watching Princess Mean-and -Toothless Xena grow from a timid, skinny dog who shrank away from a kindly hand into a sleek, well-fed, confident and happy companion who has brought so much to our household. When we got Our Little Azor Sandra was set on having a specific breed of dog and you don't find pedigree champion Rhodesian Ridgebacks in shelters, certainly not in the Czech Republic. But having had experience of ADANA and seen at first-hand how many dogs are desperate for a good home and tlc I think I know what we'll be doing in future.

These two sad little dogs, Mena and Digby, are small dogs, not chihuahua size but definitely small dogs. Both are getting on a bit and won't make too many demands on their new 'owner'.

Estepona Ayuntamiento is doing a first-class job bringing our perrera up to the highest standard of any along the costa. I don't like the Alcalde's politics - the Town Hall fell into the hands of PP after thirty years of PSOE rule - but before the municipal elections in 2011 I visited the Mayor as candidate and asked what he could do to help ADANA. He was very honest and said we had his support, he didn't know what the financial situation would be if PP won, but within the limits of the possible he would do what he could.
It has to be said that he kept his word and I know from bitter experience that cannot be said of all politicos here or in the UK ...or anywhere, really.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> We have more....
> 
> Seriously, I cannot express the sheer joy we've had in watching Princess Mean-and -Toothless Xena grow from a timid, skinny dog who shrank away from a kindly hand into a sleek, well-fed, confident and happy companion who has brought so much to our household. When we got Our Little Azor Sandra was set on having a specific breed of dog and you don't find pedigree champion Rhodesian Ridgebacks in shelters, certainly not in the Czech Republic. But having had experience of ADANA and seen at first-hand how many dogs are desperate for a good home and tlc I think I know what we'll be doing in future.
> 
> ...


I've been browsing various UK dog adoption sites and have found a few dogs that they say are being rescued from Spain, thus need a higher adoption fee. Just curious - do you folks deal with any UK agencies?

We are moving into a semi-detached house this month and the owners have 3 rescued border collies and have said we can have a dog. I am retired and home all day so I'm considering it. But, I'm not in any hurry and have to seriously decide if I am up to the responsibility. I've owned dogs all my life, until about 5 years ago when my last, a sheltie named Duke, passed away. I'm not yet 100% sure I want to deal with the possible loss again, but I do miss having a fur family member. We'll see. We are possibly going back to the US on holiday in May, so would wait until after that anyway.

Thank you for all you do for the lost ones.

PS: Digby and Mina are adorable! I hope they get a wonderful home soon.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Would anyone be interested in a young female boxer, around 18months. I have taken her in but she does not get on with my dogs. She needs a home with either no dogs or maybe a male. She is so young but has obviously endured so much.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

boxergirl said:


> Would anyone be interested in a young female boxer, around 18months. I have taken her in but she does not get on with my dogs. She needs a home with either no dogs or maybe a male. She is so young but has obviously endured so much.


Hey -good to hear from you, again. Happy New Year to you and your family, human and canine! How is your adopted boxer doing? Has his health improved, with the devoted care you've been providing? I do hope you've enjoyed much better times, together, than when you were visiting him in the Dog Pound! 

Thanks for working to alleviate some of the appalling suffering experienced by so many animals here in Spain

. I do wish there could be a system of licensing - of all would-be owners of live creatures! Such licences would be granted only once the applicants had been deemed free of mental health issues, drug/ alcohol addictions and had passed specific courses to prove their capabilities in being responsible for the animals concerned! 

Oh, the applicants would also need to have no convictions for any form of abusive/violent behaviour! Now, wouldn't such requirements save huge numbers of animals from the hellish conditions and even torture which so many of them have to endure in this, the 21st. century? 

I know - 'Pigs Might Fly'...!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Our adopted boxer has done so well. His leishmania is well under control, he is only on allopurinol for one week a month now. He has a full coat of hair now, his spots have gone (eventually, turned out he has allergies). He had to have a number of benign tumours removed but has recovered from that. He gets on very well with our females who he adores and who love him back. We also have a little bodeguero boy which I found in the track by our house, was just a puppy, he has slotted in nicely too. Got 2 white dogs and two red now!

Happy new year to you too!


----------

